# ezrun 9t problem



## dodge44 (Apr 4, 2009)

I have an ezrun 9t set-up. The problem is I can't set up the throttle correctly. I just touch the throttle and the car is spinning out. It's like a light switch off or on. I can't roll into it. I tried about everything I can think of. I also tried programming the radio to the esc. Anyone else with the same problem?


----------



## kistner (Apr 27, 2008)

not sure if this is it, but the ezruns have a 'punch' setting that can be turned down to give a softer start.


----------



## dodge44 (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah, I tried another transmitter and it work the way it's suppose to. I almost think this thing is as fast as my sidewinder 5700kv


----------



## symmetricon (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the 18a ezrun esc with a 4200kv 20*42 exceed motor in my vendetta and i have the sam problem. If you have a programable tx you can adjust the sensativity. I did it to mine and it helped a good bit.


----------

